# Acorn TV on Amazon Fire TV (and Stick)



## phrelin

Acorn TV is available on your Amazon Fire TV (and Stick). Click on the picture below or this link:



They don't have an app. Instead the content is made available though it can be confusing apparently. I did a search on my Fire Stick for Acorn TV and got a complete listing of content I could add to my list.


----------



## Edmund

That's if you pay for Acorn Tv though your Amazon prime subscription, useless if you pay Acorn Tv directly.


----------



## phrelin

Edmund said:


> That's if you pay for Acorn Tv though your Amazon prime subscription, useless if you pay Acorn Tv directly.


You're right, of course. Acorn TV is $4.99 a month or $49.99 a year as an add-on subscription as indicated in the top left of the screen shot. But there is no App on Amazon Fire TV devices at this time, you just access the content by title.


----------



## Edmund

I guess you cancel the stand alone subscription, and go with Amazon add-on subscription and it will show up on the Fire TV. My add-on Starz subscription shows up my Fire TV.


----------



## housefly

I CREATED AN ACCOUNT just to add this. 
when you do the search for Acorn tv and it comes up, after it goes through the download, and you click on open, it comes up with either the option to create a new account or sign in using your current Acorn Tv account info. There is no need as stated above to cancel the stand alone account.
I check the Amazon website before just doing a google search and it is no help at all.
It maybe that it is a recent upgrade that makes it possible now.


----------



## Edmund

There seems to be Acorn Tv app available on Fire Tv, that takes your stand alone credentials. But when pick something to watch, it comes back No Content Found. Worthless.


----------



## phrelin

Check out this thread *Acorn TV: Shows from Britain, Australian, New Zealand, Canada* and pick a show name. Go to to your Amazon device and search for the show. If you have an account it should let you watch if it has taken your Acorn sign in. With that said, I got frustrated and bought a Roku 3 which works great for everything.


----------



## Edmund

Nothing will play using the Acorntv app on Fire tv. Whatever IS listed, sends to end of the show, then exits it.


----------



## ddebrunner

Any one made any progress on getting AcornTV to work on a Firestick?

Did they really ship an app that just didn't work?


----------



## mdavej

My month trial of Acorn worked on Fire Stick. It's pretty terrible as apps go, but it works.


----------



## phrelin

Despite being an Amazon loyalist for a couple of decades, I bought a Roku box for my "home theater" TV and a Roku stick for the TV in the bedroom because we love Acorn TV offerings and quit using the Firesticks. However, we can now use the app on the bedroom Samsung TV, so I'm not using any sticks
.


----------



## Wilf

My experience with Chromecast has been positive, and at $35 list price they are cheap. Sometimes they are on sale for a twofer price.


----------

